# MP work on CF Bases and Wings



## Bbmoveup (21 Jun 2017)

Ive googled and googled with not  to much luck. 

Im nearing the end of my application and Im just a nutter for research etc. I'm looking at trying to enter under the MP trade so I could end up anywhere, which my family and I are fine with. I would just prefer larger places. 

I know Trenton, Borden and Pet are all larger places for personnel... what others? 

Does anyone know largest to smallest ?

thanks in advance


----------



## expwor (21 Jun 2017)

Quick Google search and I came up with this.
Doesn't list from biggest to smallest but its a start

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces_base

Tom


----------



## Bbmoveup (21 Jun 2017)

expwor said:
			
		

> Quick Google search and I came up with this.
> Doesn't list from biggest to smallest but its a start
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces_base
> ...



Im looking for personnel size.. i want to be at one of the larger bases and then eventually research the areas etc for my three picks.


----------



## mariomike (21 Jun 2017)

Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> Im looking for personnel size..



Personnel size is included in the link from expwor. Click on the bases in the link.

eg:  

CFB Petawawa
Approximate personnel numbers are as follows:
Canadian Forces personnel: 5,328
DND civilian employees: 936

CFB Edmonton
The Area Support Unit (ASU) and CFB Edmonton provide infrastructure and support to 47 units located in and around Edmonton. The number of military personnel at these units includes 4,500 regular, and 500 reserve force soldiers. There are also 500 civilian employees and 7,800 family members, bringing the total population of the Edmonton military community to approximately 13,300.
Canadian Forces dependents: 5,653

etc...


----------



## Bbmoveup (21 Jun 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Personnel size is included in the link from expwor. Click on the bases in the link.



Ive done that, I actually research as best as I can. On my findings there are very few of them that say personnel size for each base. I wasn't sure if there was some government resource or the experts on here that knew. Thanks though, I have a decent understanding what postings I may and may not want.


----------



## mariomike (21 Jun 2017)

Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> Ive done that, I actually research as best as I can. On my findings there are very few of them that say personnel size for each base. I wasn't sure if there was some government resource or the experts on here that knew. Thanks though, I have a decent understanding what postings I may and may not want.



If you have a specific base, or bases, in mind let us know. We will see what we can do for you.

_As always,_ Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Bbmoveup (22 Jun 2017)

Please move if this should be under another topic. 

Im being quite proactive but I sometimes have a nice period of down time at work and have time to read and research! Background stage is almost complete for MP and I wanted to hear from some MP's. 

Im looking for how busy the MP's are at each base and I am sure that correlates with the size of each base as well, i have searched and found stuff on most of the bases but not from an MP perspective and the "how busy" we are. I would prefer to not ask for a posting where there is 500 personnel on base.  

Kingston, Trenton, Petawawa, Borden and Gagetown maybe even Winnipeg.  Also any of those never likely to happen after QL3's?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Loachman (22 Jun 2017)

This is very similar to an earlier post of yours. Site policy allows one to make a post once in one subforum. Multiple identical (or close-enough) posts in multiple subfora are not permitted.

I am leaving this here due to the differences. Please be more careful in the future.


----------



## mariomike (22 Jun 2017)

Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> Im looking for how busy the MP's are at each base and I am sure that correlates with the size of each base as well, i have searched and found stuff on most of the bases but not from an MP perspective and the "how busy" we are.



See also,

Call Volume
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104516.0
OP: "Just curious as to what would be the majority of calls an MP would receive, and what would they spend the most time on? Traffic? Assaults? Thefts etc. and does it vary from element to element i.e. army to navy to air force?
How many calls would you average in a shift?"



			
				ditchpig041 said:
			
		

> I am an MP, and I can give a rough idea without getting too specific.
> 
> Here in a detachment located roughly mid-island, we have anywhere between 2 and 4 people on shift at any given time, and it is quite slow.  Not gonna lie.  Our majority is traffic.  That being said, our traffic patrol area is very small, and is located on both sides of a public road, on which we cannot enforce laws.
> 
> We average between 3-5 traffic stops per shift (between all members) for speeding, no insurance, blown stop signs etc.  There have been a very small number of arrests since being here, and after 4ish in the evening, it is a ghost town.



Ride Along?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/101371.0
Do the MP's still do ride alongs?

Doing a ride along with the MP's  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/46422.0

MP Ride Along  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/124463.0
2 pages.



			
				Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> Kingston, Trenton, Petawawa, Borden and Gagetown maybe even Winnipeg.  Also any of those never likely to happen after QL3's?





			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> I did a 20x12 hour shift co-op placement witht he MPs from CFB Kingston some years back. In the whole 20 shifts there were about a half dozen calls, and I'm not exaggerating. A single drunk driver, a speeding ticket, a couple building alarms, and a minor construction site accident on base.


----------



## Bbmoveup (22 Jun 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> See also,
> 
> Call Volume
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/104516.0
> ...



I wish I could quote both of the responses. Ive read all of those threads and did not get the answers I am looking for. You may feel the need to "warn" me for spamming but I actually read and search unlike so many others on here. I was posting not for base sizes question but for MP's experience on the bases I have my eve on for posting preferences in the future. Correct me if I am wrong but asking about experience and on each base and how busy they are is much different then asking the size of personnel on the bases that I could not find from searching. 

Thanks.


----------



## mariomike (22 Jun 2017)

Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> You may feel the need to "warn" me for spamming



I've never "warned" anyone in my life. Never even deducted a single milpoint from anyone!


----------



## putz (22 Jun 2017)

There really is no solid answer.  Policing, by nature is unpredictable,  a lot depends on if you're a proactive worker or just waiting around doing nothing.  I know people at "small" locations that have garnered more experience and files than people at "larger" bases.  It can come down to people your working with, general  motivation of yourself, whats going on in the area etc.  Some bases will only have 1000 people for 6 months of the year but blow up to 6000-7000 for months at a time during exercises.  There really is no sounds answer anyone can give you.  Individual experiences will vary


----------



## Bbmoveup (22 Jun 2017)

putz said:
			
		

> There really is no solid answer.  Policing, by nature is unpredictable,  a lot depends on if you're a proactive worker or just waiting around doing nothing.  I know people at "small" locations that have garnered more experience and files than people at "larger" bases.  It can come down to people your working with, general  motivation of yourself, whats going on in the area etc.  Some bases will only have 1000 people for 6 months of the year but blow up to 6000-7000 for months at a time during exercises.  There really is no sounds answer anyone can give you.  Individual experiences will vary



Appreciated! When I finished my medical the MD was even saying there are a lot of unproductive MP's and warned me of many like that and of course unethical ones. I want to be doing something and if there isn't then patrols are good etc. I would assume that the bases with more posted MP's are typically larger and busier.


----------



## Bbmoveup (22 Jun 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I've never "warned" anyone in my life. Never even deducted a single milpoint from anyone!



Sorry should have been for Loachman on the warning


----------



## kratz (22 Jun 2017)

Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> Sorry should have been for Loachman  kratz on the warning



The warning from the staff. It did not name a particular DS. Before objecting, it helps to understand what the caution was for and why.


*After a review of your posts yesterday:*



> I would just prefer larger places.
> I know Trenton, Borden and Pet are all larger places for personnel... what others?
> Does anyone know largest to smallest ?





> Im looking for personnel size.. i want to be at one of the larger bases and then eventually research the areas etc for my three picks.





> On my findings there are very few of them that say personnel size for each base.





*Compared to today's posts:*



> Im looking for how busy the MP's are at each base and I am sure that correlates with the size of each base as well, i have searched and found stuff on most of the bases but not from an MP perspective and the "how busy" we are. I would prefer to not ask for a posting where there is 500 personnel on base.
> 
> Kingston, Trenton, Petawawa, Borden and Gagetown maybe even Winnipeg.  Also any of those never likely to happen after QL3's?





> I was posting not for base sizes question but for MP's experience on the bases I have my eve on for posting preferences in the future. Correct me if I am wrong but asking about experience and on each base and how busy they are is much different then asking the size of personnel on the bases that I could not find from searching.





> I want to be doing something and if there isn't then patrols are good etc. I would assume that the bases with more posted MP's are typically larger and busier.





When posting similar questions, it is easy to be interpreted as spamming the site. Rephrasing the same question or including paraphrased information distorts the replies others view what you are asking for.


----------



## putz (22 Jun 2017)

Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> Appreciated! When I finished my medical the MD was even saying there are a lot of unproductive MP's and warned me of many like that and of course unethical ones. I want to be doing something and if there isn't then patrols are good etc. I would assume that the bases with more posted MP's are typically larger and busier.



The MD saying there are a lot of unproductive and unethical MP is about as warranted (and educated) as me saying there are a lot of MD that are unproductive and unethical.  People need to learn to stay in their lanes.


----------



## Bbmoveup (22 Jun 2017)

putz said:
			
		

> The MD saying there are a lot of unproductive and unethical MP is about as warranted (and educated) as me saying there are a lot of MD that are unproductive and unethical.  People need to learn to stay in their lanes.



I did take it with a grain of salt as I like to form my own opinions but you get that in every profession of course.


----------



## RCDtpr (22 Jun 2017)

I worked patrols at one of the busiest bases in Canada for MP's.  Some days I was busy......some I wasn't.

Keep in mind however that even busy bases are still just small towns and therefore it's small town policing and small town call volumes.  If you're hoping for city police call volume and file numbers you're going to be very disappointed.


----------



## Bbmoveup (23 Jun 2017)

ExRCDcpl said:
			
		

> I worked patrols at one of the busiest bases in Canada for MP's.  Some days I was busy......some I wasn't.
> 
> Keep in mind however that even busy bases are still just small towns and therefore it's small town policing and small town call volumes.  If you're hoping for city police call volume and file numbers you're going to be very disappointed.



If you don't mind what base? No im not looking for city police call volume. Just thinking bigger base, better resources for the family and more potential to be able to keep busy with the community and detachment, patrols etc. Just wanting to see if my assumptions may be wrong for those bases I listed or if they are very seasonal. Im choosing MP over civi policing because of the places one can go and the specialty divisions  :nod:


----------



## Habs (23 Jun 2017)

Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> Please move if this should be under another topic.
> 
> Im being quite proactive but I sometimes have a nice period of down time at work and have time to read and research! Background stage is almost complete for MP and I wanted to hear from some MP's.
> 
> ...



As was said, it really depends. A 'small' base could be very busy for a week while a 'big' base is very slow that week, and vice versa. Summer time with Cadets and Reservists make most bases much busier; large scale exercises as well.

You can get posted anywhere after your QL3, including a field platoon. From the sounds of your posts, you want Halifax, Petawawa, Edmonton, Esquimalt, or Borden. Don't just ask for a posting because you may think it's busier than somewhere else, though. If you have no desire to live on the East Coast for example, then don't ask for Halifax just because it's a bigger base.

And yeah, call volume is always a hot topic in the MP trade where everyone has a "friend of a friend" or "went on a ride along" who told them x, y, and z, but it really just depends. A proactive member who does more traffic stops and patrols will certainly have more files than someone who is only reactive. But yes, a very fair and appropriate description of being an MP is small town policing.


----------

